# Playpen?



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

I couldn't find too much guidance on this in my forum searches, but I apologise if this is a repetitive question.

The arrival of the amazing CSW has made me realise that my 30X18 cage seem even more small than it was initially. I'm interested in purchasing a playpen for my baby-to-be so that she can have some time to run about etc if she likes too. I don't have unlimited space in my apartment, but I have free floor space that could be set up.

I saw that this pen: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002D ... UA7LL95L5R has been recommended in a few threads.

I am wondering if anyone has any tips on where I could find this (or something similar) in the Toronto-ish area for a price that isn't ridiculous. The shipping from Amazon is 50 dollars and that's a bit excessive for me at the moment.

Any guidance much appreciated. I'm starting to feel like this is really important.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hi, I don't mean to berate you or anything, but keep in mind that hedgehogs are nocturnal so they are more active at night. I don't think you'd be able to put your hedgie in her playpen overnight, so I don't really see the use in getting a playpen for her.

In my opinion you're better off getting a bigger cage


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That playpen is great. Although I don't have one, I know people who do and love it. It's high enough that hedgie cannot climb it, and it's heavy enough that they can't get their nose underneath. 

I don't know where in Canada you can buy it. All the ones I've seen are only 9" tall which is easily climbable. 

Perhaps someone in the US would get one and mail it to you. $50 shipping is insane.


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

I know what you mean, of course, shaelikestaquitos. I will eventually be getting a bigger cage, but as I've just bought this cage and spent a lot of time getting it heated and set up, I think it is adequate while she's a baby. I am up late most nights and could supervise her spending some time in a play pen/make sure it wasn't too cold. I think it's at least a reasonable temporary solution.

I know, Nancy! I was all ready to order one but the 50$ came out of nowhere. I would definitely be happy to communicate with anyone who was willing to ship one for me - it sounds like maybe you can buy them somewhere like Target in the States? I don't know if anyone would be interested in that though...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I've found a small kids hard plastic wading pool works good as a play pen. You do have to surpervise while the hedgie is in it, because a very determined one could probably find a way out, but I've never had one escape yet. The plasitic sides seem to make it hard to climb. They're cheap and easy to clean. My guys love when its their turn to play in the play pen and I'll let them run for an hour or two at a time.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I like the kids play pool also. Our girl Zoey loves it. It was only $10 at the walmart here, so I'm sure you could find something close. 
It looks a bit wierd to have it in our living room - but no one else sees it anyway.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

For a play pen, I used the storage cubes used in C&C cages and then zip tied plastic place mats to them. It folds up flat (relatively), easily transportable escape proof. I actually started using it as a travel cage as well. Finding the storage cubes is a different challenge though. Although I recently saw them at Canadian Tire not sure if they were the right sized ones though. 

Another option is to block off a hallway with a baby gate.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i might be able to help if you find something in the US and need help w/shipping.


----------



## Country_Girl (Aug 9, 2010)

I love to socialize my boy, but i was finding there were some nights he did not want snuggles he just wanted to be foolish and run, I personally found his cage not enough space for him to do that even though i have the biggest rabbit cage possible! So I did lots of research and found every product out there too expensive! 
This is what I came up with! Its a shelving unit that i took apart and made into his "playpen" it is the size of a single bed, i put a new blanket down each time, and will add different toys each time he plays. It has helped a lot with his crankiness and he is always 100% supervised while he goes in it! The only thing i would suggest is to add something to the inside so that they cannot climb the bars, in my picture I did not have this done yet! 
Hopefully this helps! If you have any questions let me know!!

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak- ... 3310_n.jpg


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

> I've found a small kids hard plastic wading pool works good as a play pen. You do have to surpervise while the hedgie is in it, because a very determined one could probably find a way out, but I've never had one escape yet. The plasitic sides seem to make it hard to climb. They're cheap and easy to clean. My guys love when its their turn to play in the play pen and I'll let them run for an hour or two at a time.


I was investigating this option as I found it mentioned a few times, bu tat the moment I don't really have anywhere to store a plastic pool when it's not on the pool - my apartment is very small. I would like to get a play pool though when I move after the school year.



> For a play pen, I used the storage cubes used in C&C cages and then zip tied plastic place mats to them. It folds up flat (relatively), easily transportable escape proof.


Oh, yes, I see that that could work. A transportable one that I could travel with would be very helpful, actually, particularly over the Christmas holidays.



> i might be able to help if you find something in the US and need help w/shipping.


That is SO kind. I will maybe let you know if I can't find anything more nearby. Thank you soooo much.

Thanks everyone!

I actually called numerous petstores today all over the city. Turns out PetSmart has a playpen that is a reasonable size/price. They have put it on hold for me, but I'll have to go up to see it tomorrow (it's quite a ways away from my house). From talking to the girl on the phone, I gathered this much. It's 12" high and the bars are horizontal. I know that's not ideal as she could climb the horizontal bars. But, on the same principle as the Chloroplast, I could probably secure the bottom of the pen, couldn't I? Like, with placemats? The pen is only 24.99, so that might be an easier option for me than chasing the storage cubes. Does anyone know if this is an acceptable choice or not? Obviously I wouldnt be leaving her in the play pen while I wasn't there to watch anyway.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I would wait and see if you can find a better playpen rather than getting the one with horizontal bars. Often once they figure out they can climb the bars, they will do it constantly and the playpen ends up being useless.

Any pet store that sells Midwest products, might be able to order that playpen in for you.


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

> Any pet store that sells Midwest products, might be able to order that playpen in for you.


So I spent all day on the phone to various pet stores and suppliers. The Midwest customer service directed me to Leis Pet Distributing, who were very helpful. They said they distributed to Global Pet Foods in the city, so I called numerous locations of theirs around the city. I finally visited the nearest location this evening after speaking to some very bewildered pet store employees. The manager wasn't in, but I left my name and number for a special order and showed them the product on the website. They should call me back tomorrow, but the girl who was there seemed to think that that product was not available for distribution yet in Canada.

I think, if this falls through, this might be the end of my chase and I'll have to look into either working with someone willing to help me in the States or building something, but I really would love this not to be a gigantic cost, obviously...

Ah!

fingers crosse!


----------

